# Need help with anubias identification please.



## DanC (10 mo ago)

The 3rd (bottom) picture is Anubias Pinto, not sure about the first (top) picture. I'm guessing pinto since the seller tells me it's stable, but they didn't give id. Size-wise they're practically identical, however, the white spot pattern does seem to differ, leaves more elongated and darker. But that could be because of different growing conditions. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They all appear to be pinto to me…..

JMHO!

Stuart


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

Pinto on the right, vargated on the left?


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

crushford76 said:


> Pinto on the right, vargated on the left?


no, the last picture are both pintos 😂. I too, think they are all pintos but the plant in the first and second picture I was expecting an anubias with a bigger leaf structure like coffeefolia when I purchased them from a local hobbyist online, it was quadruple the price of pintos as well. When I saw it on pickup, I almost wanted to just say I don't want that but that would've been a jerk move especially since I didn't communicate to him perciesly what I wasnt looking for. Below is a picture from world of aquatic moss and this is the anubias I was hoping for


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

I'm beginning to think that that 'pinto' might be a bit unstable still.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

variegated plant are fairly unstable. They require on the high end of their minimal require amount of light to bring out the white - shading will turn the plant green even if the plant is growing. Even emersed form will lose the white when there isn't strong light relative to the plant requirement. 

This is also true for most non green color.


----------

